
Graphene may exhibit exotic superconductivity - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/01/graphene-may-exhibit-exotic-superconductivity.ars
======
sunnysideup
The C60 buckyballs and the related ideas that followed in the last 20 years
are soooo amazing.

 _Nobody_ expected that simple carbon holds such amazing secrets after being
the focus of research for 100s of years. There is still so much to discover in
this world.

------
worren
It's rather lovely to see simulations providing robust direction. The old
method of seeing what sticks to the proverbial wall is horribly tedious.

